# Data Load for Smartphone



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Coming over next month and was hoping to use my smartphone data feature cheaper by using a PI sim. I'm familiar with using PI sims in my phones for talk and text but wanted to have data this time.

Is anybody familiar with using the Smart Always On 995 pre-paid plan? Does it require a specific sim or is it just a load like any other you buy? The website isn't clear to me and I plan on going to a Smart store in the mall when I get there but was hoping for some advanced info.

Thanks!


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi. You can use your sim. My girlfriend has a talk and txt sim and I have a normal prepaid. You set up your internet settings thru the the app "SMART menu" then you txt the 50 or 300 or 999 I think to nr 2200. That will give unlimited internet for the month up to 50mb or 300mb or more as you go up. I am not sure about the 999 one tho. I always just use the 300 mb.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

chris1jacobs said:


> Hi. You can use your sim. My girlfriend has a talk and txt sim and I have a normal prepaid. You set up your internet settings thru the the app "SMART menu" then you txt the 50 or 300 or 999 I think to nr 2200. That will give unlimited internet for the month up to 50mb or 300mb or more as you go up. I am not sure about the 999 one tho. I always just use the 300 mb.


How is the 50 or 300p paid, is it transferred from your current load? How much does 300mb get you, will it cover using Facebook, webmail, and light browsing for any length time?

Sorry for all the questions....thanks!


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Yes if you text 300 and send it to 2200 it uses 300 pesos from your load. Im sure that will be enough for a month. If not you just get more. Smart will txt you before you run out.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Just be aware that the Always On 995 plan only gives you 2GB of data for 30 days.

I'm a heavy data user on my Samsung Galaxy S3, so I go for the unlimited data for 30 days for p1200 (text unlisurf 1200 to 211). If you dont use that much data, you can probably go for one of the cheaper plans.

If you are going to have multiple devices connecting to the internet (phone, iPad, tablet, laptop etc) it may be better for you to get a Smart Pocket Wifi, pay for the unlimited plan and have all your devices connect to the internet that way.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks Hondaguy!

Sounds like the picket wifi is the way for me to go.

Android has a Magic Jack app. Do you possibly know if the app would work with the pocket wifi?


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Thanks Hondaguy!
> 
> Sounds like the picket wifi is the way for me to go.
> 
> Android has a Magic Jack app. Do you possibly know if the app would work with the pocket wifi?


It works! How well is dependent on your connection speed (up and down).


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Data Load*



overmyer said:


> It works! How well is dependent on your connection speed (up and down).


We ended up getting the 1000p all you can use load. Bolusao is just too far out there for anything to work well...but she can get on facebook with her droid and we can chat with it though its pretty delayed. And MagicJack doesn't work as expected. Worked great calling home on the hotel wifi though.

We're hearing there's a technology project for Samar next year, hopefully it's for real.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Also for anybody traveling there, the min load you can purchase at the airport is 500P. Sim was 60P. To use data it was a different sim but still 60P and they set us up with the 1000P load right there for unlimited.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Also for anybody traveling there, the min load you can purchase at the airport is 500P. Sim was 60P. To use data it was a different sim but still 60P and they set us up with the 1000P load right there for unlimited.


What sim? SMART BRO?


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Smart Bro*



overmyer said:


> What sim? SMART BRO?


Yes, Smart, works best even though poor, where we go in Samar.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Yes, Smart, works best even though poor, where we go in Samar.


Seems to vary! I have been in areas where Globe has a good signal but Smart and Sun don't or where Sun does but Smart doesn't (even though both are PLDT). This past weekend I was at a Mountain resort where signal for all was good but strictly 2G service.


----------

